# Anyone heard of a KABOAT ?



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Sold my Kayak recently and picked up a Bris 14.1 Kaboat to use this year as a tandem unit with the GF. Also to use for solo trips. I already had a 5hp honda outboard so it made sense to try this concept out. Wondering if anyone has experience with inflatable boats or the Kaboat?

Its still in the box tho in my garage. Hopefully Ill get a chance to get it out once it warms up.
Seems it has some awesome capabilities for fishing just about anywhere. Packs into your trunk too. Or carry on luggage....There are some great videos on Youtube of a Finnish guy putting it through the ringer on some major river systems in remote back country.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

allwayzfishin said:


> Sold my Kayak recently and picked up a Bris 14.1 Kaboat to use this year as a tandem unit with the GF. Also to use for solo trips. I already had a 5hp honda outboard so it made sense to try this concept out. Wondering if anyone has experience with inflatable boats or the Kaboat?
> 
> Its still in the box tho in my garage. Hopefully Ill get a chance to get it out once it warms up.
> Seems it has some awesome capabilities for fishing just about anywhere. Packs into your trunk too. Or carry on luggage....There are some great videos on Youtube of a Finnish guy putting it through the ringer on some major river systems in remote back country.


It looks pretty cool and it’s even better that it’s super portable. I would probably get two square throwables to sit on for some added cushion and safety. I don’t know anyone that has one but it seems practical if your driving a car. I’m looking forward to a post of what you think of it after the weather breaks.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I have an old clam seat in the attic ill install on it. Some cargo net, dry bags and a gps/ff and i should be set.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

How durable are they?..good reviews?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

allwayzfishin said:


> I have an old clam seat in the attic ill install on it. Some cargo net, dry bags and a gps/ff and i should be set.


Cool post some pics of it rigged out


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Very durable! And very portable! Fits in a smart cars trunk. The 14 ft can hold over 800 pounds and a 8hp pushes it over 25mph. A two stroke 15 might be too much tho. I’ll be pushing mine around with a 5hp. The whole rig weighs like 50 pounds so portaging it is easy. They make transom wheels that flip up out of the way and lowered to transport. You can add a folding bicycle and tow it when you are ready to travel on pavement


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

For me and my needs it’s a no brainer for $600 shipped to your door. Paddle, sail, gas or electric motor plus it stores in your truck so you can hit any water at at anytime is priceless.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's pretty badass! Where will you take it?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> That's pretty badass! Where will you take it?


I guess anywhere i want...lol
It only drafts like 2-3'' loaded with gear. I love the fact that i can motor upstream and camp then drift fish back to the car using the oars like a drift boat. Or I can find any accessible launch area on erie and drag it into the lake and buzz off into the sunset. Seems these are very popular in the Alaskan bush to transport fuel and large game. I can easily see myself catching Muskie in hard to reach river systems or even hitting Erie for Eyes and perch on less than a gallon of gas. I could also fish Floridas everglades or the flats chasing bonefish and tarpon when I visit next time. Seems to be the most versatile rig I could find for one or two people fishing and camping. Thanks to my GF for getting interested in going, I sold my Yak and did some research online of an affordable portable option to get us both out on the water where ever we want to go, instead of buying another yak and a set of Jhooks for the roof. I still have an 18ft crestliner that is our main Erie rig, but this just seemed too cool not to experiment with this year. Call me crazy but Im excited to see where this thing can take us...from the trunk of a car to ???? $600 shipped...How could I not?


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Pretty cool - I am thinking about the just released Sea Eagle Fish Skiff 16. Similar concept, but with 2 swivel seats and drop stitched sidewalls so it should be more rigid (like inflateable SUP).

https://www.seaeagle.com/Inflatable...zj-m69VrrYuCy-wUPR7Zv8aAvO3EALw_wcB#FSK16K_SW


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

IMO, I think that it sits two low. The tubes are too small and it wouldnt be able to support a person sitting on them. Plus I dont like that its only 3 air chambers. 5 chambers is what I think is acceptable. If for some reason one or more chambers get punctured, youll still be able to get back with no problems after a little gorilla tape repair and inflate. You can easily add seats or just use stadium seats for inexpensive modular seating arrangements. $2000 is a little too rich for my blood too. Especially when you can get a Bris or Saturn Kaboat for 1/3 the cost and modify it to your likes after a few trips out. You could easily have a Kaboat, small 2stroke engine, and whatever mods you install for well under $1500. Just remember the wheel attachment offered on boatstogo.com. ( $80) Its the best price ive found. Plus they have trolling motors for a great price too.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Just an idea of a set up...but it can be modified however you like. I guess a 35amp agm battery from HF $37 will work great with this setup. Solar charger and your all set. Cant wait to get this on the water for a proper review of my experience.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> Call me crazy but Im excited to see where this thing can take us...from the trunk of a car to ???? $600 shipped...How could I not?


I don't think you're crazy at all!! For what you just described, I think you're kind of genius! It just looks like a fun thing to own to modify...like a Jeep. It'll be endless the ideas you'll have for tinkering with that thing.
PLEASE post some kind of report/review after you take her out for a couple of shake downs.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Another boat of similar style and make is the Flycraft Stealth. It's quite a bit pricier, but built to withstand nearly anything.

https://www.flycraftusa.com/


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Pretty cool accessories being released for kaboats! Hunting blind, sleeping tent and travel enclosure


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Another boat of similar style and make is the Flycraft Stealth. It's quite a bit pricier, but built to withstand nearly anything.
> 
> https://www.flycraftusa.com/


Same material used for pretty much all inflatables. Just way overpriced imo for something that an Intex mariner 4 can do on the cheap.


----------

